# License needed in New Jersey



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

I will be up there on Monday and I need to know if I need to buy one or if it is still not needed.


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Makbarracuda said:


> I will be up there on Monday and I need to know if I need to buy one or if it is still not needed.


NOT needed as there is no saltwater license requirement here yet. You do need to be registered with NOAA if you intend to fish outside three miles on a private boat or charter who does not have a federal permit. If you are alredy a holder of a saltwater license from a Coastal State who has been approved by NOAA you do not need to register either.

Try this:

https://www.countmyfish.noaa.gov/howtoregister/index.htm


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Then what about the saltwater registry?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Surf City Angler said:


> Then what about the saltwater registry?


Precursor to the license, which I believe you will need next year.


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Surf City Angler said:


> Then what about the saltwater registry?


 "You do need to be registered with NOAA if you intend to fish outside three miles on a private boat or charter who does not have a federal permit. If you are already a holder of a saltwater license from a Coastal State who has been approved by NOAA you do not need to register either."

Try this:

https://www.countmyfish.noaa.gov/how...ster/index.htm


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> Precursor to the license, which I believe you will need next year.


There is no legislation, as yet, for a NJ saltwater license. Only for a "free" registry, which is not moving in the NJ Senate at all and is in for a second reading in the Assembly.


----------

